# Mujer obligando a hombre a comerle el coño en la calle



## WhyAlwaysMe (7 Sep 2022)

llega a ser un tío el grabado empujándole así la cabeza a la tía, y se le pone en busca y captura y a la trena varios años.

La igualdaC!!


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (7 Sep 2022)

AVREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (7 Sep 2022)

Además que el tío no se puede defender físicamente, sería violencia de género. Ahora bien si una tía se levanta y le da una patada en los cojones (con razón) no sería violencia de género, sería una estampa para un disco de punk-popero financiado por el ministerio de la verdadera igualdad, con colaboraciones de Wyoming cantando y Susana Griso dando las palmas al compás del fin de la civilización.

Resumen: todavía no hay igualdad.


----------



## ¿Qué? (7 Sep 2022)

¿Seguro que es una mujer?
A ver si va a ser un ladyboy o una shemale de esas. En cuyo caso pedazo de suertudo el cabronazo


----------



## Bien boa (7 Sep 2022)

Puta escoria degenerada, en plena calle. Esto es peor que Sodoma y Gomorra.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Sep 2022)

Igual son prostituta-cliente. No veo al tio gritar o intentar huir


----------



## Agosto (7 Sep 2022)

Que bonito que es el amor.


----------



## Murray's (7 Sep 2022)

Menudo owned para @element y resto de frikis que dicen que a la mujer no le gusta el sexo.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (7 Sep 2022)

Creo que esta diciendo que NO, pero la presion de la mano en la cabeza contra el coño noble deja hablar.

Claramente sufre un bloqueo psicologico temporal. Ha sido abusadovy violeado.

No es no.


----------



## Poncho129 (7 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es una mujer?
> A ver si va a ser un ladyboy o una shemale de esas. En cuyo caso pedazo de suertudo el cabronazo



¿Eres maricón?


----------



## Cuncas (7 Sep 2022)

Sólo "Sí" es "Sí". Para @Lady_A esto no es abuso, ni violación, ¿verdad?


----------



## UNGERN (7 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es una mujer?
> A ver si va a ser un ladyboy o una shemale de esas. En cuyo caso pedazo de suertudo el cabronazo




Tiene toda la pinta, por los movimientos de cabeza del tio parece una felación. Yo creo que el tipo va borracho se ha encontrado con la sorpresa y le han entrado dudas, de ahí que ella le intente "convencer".


----------



## Segismunda (7 Sep 2022)

Empoderadas las quiero ver yo.


----------



## Murray's (7 Sep 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta, por los movimientos de cabeza del tio parece una felación. Yo creo que el tipo va borracho se ha encontrado con la sorpresa y le han entrado dudas, de ahí que ella le intente "convencer".




Al final serán tres amigos.

Uno se pone peluca y hace de tia
El otro hace como le chupa el" coño"
El tercero filma la escena


----------



## CliffUnger2 (7 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> ¿Eres maricón?



A saber como olía eso...


----------



## Obelixyco (7 Sep 2022)

El sitio más romántico del mundo, tras una fragoneta blanca, que no hay país en el mundo con más fragonetos blancos.

En fin, borrachos haciendo cosas de borrachos, otra lacra de este puto país.


----------



## 0IGRES (7 Sep 2022)

Igualdad tenemos amigos!!!


----------



## Descuernacabras (7 Sep 2022)

Parece una posible agresión sexual en la que une chique fuerza a otre a realizarle sexe orale.  

Deberían pronunciarse tanto la Secta como la excelentísima gvarra de Galapagar sobre tan intolerable acción donde no ha quedado claro un sí inequívoco, manifiesto, demostrable, etc. por una de las partes.


----------



## Wotan2021 (7 Sep 2022)

Imposible, todo burbujero de bien sabe que a las mujeres no les gusta el sexo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Sep 2022)

Hace ya bastante tiempo que se perdió la dignidad en esta sociedad


----------



## BeKinGo (7 Sep 2022)

Lo peor es que se lo come sin mascarilla, que no queremos de mori, maldito negacionista!!


----------



## Invasor (7 Sep 2022)

Ya lo pongo yo


----------



## Abrojo (7 Sep 2022)

La cabeza bascula de adelante a atrás, no de lado a lado o de arriba a abajo. Eso indica movimiento en el eje z de zipote y no en el plano del coño


----------



## Gusman (7 Sep 2022)

Inversion de roles. En mi epoca las mamadas las hacian ellas al salir de la discoteca.


----------



## Gusman (7 Sep 2022)

A ver si era un travelo....


----------



## CommiePig (7 Sep 2022)

Ermosa history de Hamor salio de eso


----------



## CommiePig (7 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> A ver si era un travelo....



al tio macho, le caerá la misma VIOGEN, por facha


----------



## Gusman (7 Sep 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> al tio macho, le caerá la misma VIOGEN, por facha



Seguro que no querer chuparsela a un travelo es delito de discriminacion


----------



## Abrojo (7 Sep 2022)

Si el pene que te obligan a tragar es femenino no existe agresión


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Sep 2022)

MUY GOSTOSO


----------



## Busher (7 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Igual son prostituta-cliente. No veo al tio gritar o intentar huir



Estaba claramente en shock y a algo tenia que agarrarse.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (7 Sep 2022)

El único consuelo que queda es que toda esta gente van a durar pocos años por las ETS y el tiempo que duren lo van a pasar entre lamentos, algunas ETS son jodidas, muy jodidas.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Seguro que no querer chuparsela a un travelo es delito de discriminacion



delito de Hodio intenso


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menudo owned para @element y resto de frikis que dicen que a la mujer no le gusta el sexo.




Y no les gusta, les puede encantar con el tio con el que estan enchochadas y aborrecerlo al poco tiempo si se desenchochan (llamalo deseo de realizarse, o lo que sea). Siendo el mismo sexo: un dia les apasiona y dentro de un mes les da asco.

Tu sin embargo una tia que esta buena pero que te cae como el culo/te ha puteado/etc etc, se te despelota y se te pone tiesa como un pepino y lista para el ataque. Y despues se te pone otra y lo mismo.

No es lo mismo. El sexo del hombre es basico. El de la mujer sirve a deseos reproductivos (con paranoias varias). Es mucho mas psicologico.

Mira los palomos persiguiguiendo palomas. Ellas no se dejan hasta que el palomo ejecuta una accion de masculinidad que las debilita y se dejan follar. Pues igual. El sexo hubiera sido el mismo sin dicha accion, pero ellas la necesitan.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Sep 2022)

Chorrada. El tío se deja mangonear porque es un betazo.

Tampoco podemos asumir que sea una mujer. igual es uno de esos entes no binariEs.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Sep 2022)

las ciudades gigantes son una puta mierda
deberia ser legal lanzarles un pepino con un rpg desde la ventana


----------



## Busher (7 Sep 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Chorrada. El tío se deja mangonear porque es un betazo.
> 
> Tampoco podemos asumir que sea una mujer. igual es uno de esos entes no binariEs.



Check y check a ambas cosas... pero la doctrina vigente exige ENTUSIASMO para que todo contacto sexual sea licito y ahi falta entusiasmo por parte del pavo ese, ergo estamos de forma clara ante una violacion y creeme... NO HABLO IRONICAMENTE. Eso mismo, exactamente eso con una mujer amorrandose con desgana pero con aceptacion al pilon de un fulano blanco CIS hetero, para las feminazis es una violacion de libro. No haria falta ni la insistencia fisica por parte de el... con que parezca que ella lo hace sin pasion y entusiasmo ya es suficiente para que lo vean como una relacion forzada por noseque del heteropatriarcado y el espiritu de Franco montando en globo.


----------



## Grecorio (7 Sep 2022)

Parece increíble la de veces que el adjetivo CLARA y el adverbio CLARAMENTE aparecen en este hilo.
Debe ser una premonición.


----------



## Survivor101 (7 Sep 2022)

Amos a ver, que el tío muy obligado no creo que esté... hasta yo me he puesto palote viendo el vídeo.

Eso sí, choni y chabacana, es un rato.


----------



## machote hispano (7 Sep 2022)

Interesante. 

Este tipo de situaciones se están poniendo de moda. Como si los frenos morales hubieran caído y con el apollalipsis cerca les diera igual ser pillados. No tendrás nada y solo te queda follar en la calle. 

Normal con una clase gobernante que se ocupa de pasarlo bien falconeando con dinero de nadie, pagando lumis y polvo de yeso con ídem, y asando vacas con fajos de billetes de nadie... 

Vista la degeneración moral que meten en la educación, normal que salgan de la escuela sabiendo de bukkakes y azotar hasta sangrar, antes que las cuatro reglas. 






Edit. Nota para rojos descereb..., para rojos. No quiero ser repetitivo

Las cuatro reglas son: sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2022)

Lo de los hombres de este país con el Hembrismo es puro Síndrome de Estocolmo...


----------



## John Smmith (7 Sep 2022)

Con este calor... eso debe oler....


----------



## damevenenooooo (7 Sep 2022)

Le ha lijao la frente con los pelos del papo mal afeitaos y se le va a quedar sabor a caldo de pescado en la garganta pa una semana, eso es vicio y lo demas son tonterias, el chaval lo esta pasando mal se ve.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (7 Sep 2022)

Grecorio dijo:


> Parece increíble la de veces que el adjetivo CLARA y el adverbio CLARAMENTE aparecen en este hilo.
> Debe ser una premonición.



HAY QUE CITARLA PONIENDO EL DEDO EN LA luna


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (7 Sep 2022)

0,00000001%


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Sep 2022)

A Santi Mina por hacer lo mismo a una mujer le cayeron 4 años de cárcel.


----------



## Grecorio (7 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> HAY QUE CITARLA PONIENDO EL DEDO EN LA luna



Alguna explicación tenía que tener. Las razones estaban muy claras.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> ¿Eres maricón?



Si comes pollas de trans sigues siendo hetero, otra cosa es que fuese a un maromo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Sep 2022)

No lo lleva depilado del todo, tiene franja brasileña 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Sep 2022)

si tiene rabo cuenta como mujer también, así que acoso femenino


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Sep 2022)

La libertad era para esto.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Sep 2022)

Coño dice...

Buena mamada le está haciendo al travelo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Sep 2022)

Apuesto a que ahí comió carne y no pescado.


Otra cosa, el tío intenta comerle una teta y ella le aparta, vuelve a intentarlo y ella se la tapa, y ojo, porque vuelve a intentarlo de nuevo.
Claramente violación.
/s


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> llega a ser un tío el grabado empujándole así la cabeza a la tía, y se le pone en busca y captura y a la trena varios años.
> 
> La igualdaC!!



No es no, salvo que seas mujer o travelo en cuyo caso puedes obligar, violar, abusar


----------



## pandillero (7 Sep 2022)

Se está comiendo una polla, en la postura que está, si fuera una tía no podría comerle el coño, tendría que estar más echada hacia atrás o el tío tener lengua de camaleón y los movimientos de cabeza son de comerse una polla como una olla. 
Típico de maricones exhibicionistas, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es una mujer?
> A ver si va a ser un ladyboy o una shemale de esas. En cuyo caso pedazo de suertudo el cabronazo



La verdad es que hace unos movimientos que parecen más de estar comiendo rabo, sí.


----------



## perrosno (7 Sep 2022)

Espero verlo en los charoprograms con las risitas de turno de todos los opinadores


----------



## rascachapas (7 Sep 2022)

El tio parece Pablo Iglesias, alguna alumna de la uni?


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Sep 2022)

El tío está medio borracho. Hay que ser despreciable para aprovecharse de alguien en ese estado


----------



## Tzadik (7 Sep 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Ya lo pongo yo




Este sabe lo que dice y por eso los negros siempre tienen chortinas detrás. Hay que tratar a las mujeres como mujeres que son y no seres superiores


----------



## Felson (7 Sep 2022)

Encima, cualquiera de nosotros diríamos que ni siquiera sabe mover la lengua como se debe (y es cierto que así es.... según me han dicho y sin querer fardar).


----------



## Felson (7 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Igual son prostituta-cliente. No veo al tio gritar o intentar huir



No prejuzgues. A la de la manada, la única española, tampoco.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Sep 2022)

90% de posibilidades de que se trate de una felación a un teans. 

Como sea, es repugnante. Como cristiano católico me ofende y tengo derecho a quejarme y denunciar. No podemos permitir ese tipo de conducta en nuestras calles.


----------



## Khazario (7 Sep 2022)

No me digas que es el OP que se fue a Hungría a pagar por chupar un coño de onlyfans?


----------



## Gothaus (7 Sep 2022)

¿Dónde quedó lo del no es no?


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Sep 2022)

De verdad sois tan obtusos y yo tan maricon?
Anda, anda?


----------



## Escaramuza (7 Sep 2022)

Yo no he oído que diga SI QUIERO. Es más, por un momento intenta zafarse de la puerca espatarrá. Es un claro ejemplo de abuso sexual.

Si invertimos la situación y se ve a un tipo forzandoa una mujer a chuparle la polla, le caerían 8 años de carcel


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (7 Sep 2022)

Obligados no se les ve a ninguno de los dos, no os flipéis.
Lo de hacer esas cosas en plena calle ea de chusma absoluta.


----------



## Tanchus (7 Sep 2022)

Sola, borracha y con el parrús rechupeteado quiero llegar a casa.


----------



## Felson (7 Sep 2022)

Encima el tío no tiene ni pajarera idea de comer un cono, no cono con eñe, pues si supiera no movería tanto la cabeza. De verdad queeee.... Vaya degeneraciones más preparadas... para nada (ni siquiera para lo que se supone que las preparan). Valientes imbéciles.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (7 Sep 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Este sabe lo que dice y por eso los negros siempre tienen chortinas detrás. Hay que tratar a las mujeres como mujeres que son y no seres superiores



No toco a un negro ni con un palo. Ni yo, ni la mayoría de mujeres que conozco. Ni siquiera en EEUU donde resido ahora y donde hay muchos más negros que en España y desde hace mucho más tiempo apenas se ven parejas interraciales de negro con blanca. Dejad de proyectar vuestras parafilias negroides.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (7 Sep 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Encima el tío no tiene ni pajarera idea de comer un cono, no cono con eñe, pues si supiera no movería tanto la cabeza. De verdad queeee.... Vaya degeneraciones más preparadas... para nada (ni siquiera para lo que se supone que las preparan). Valientes imbéciles.



Quizás es porque se está comiendo una polla.


----------



## Felson (7 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Quizás es porque se está comiendo una polla.



jejejeje... Es posible. Y no sé quién a quién... pues nos la podemos estar comiendo al ver esto.


----------



## kickflip (7 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> A saber como olía eso...



Solo alguien que ha comido coños sabe que pueden llegar a oler/saber tan mal como para no querer durante un tiempo, que me llamen maricón, pero no quiero vomitar la cena porque sabe eso a meao


----------



## mmm (7 Sep 2022)

Hombre? Menuda pinta pelele


----------



## buhoner0 (7 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Al final serán tres amigos.
> 
> Uno se pone peluca y hace de tia
> El otro hace como le chupa el" coño"
> El tercero filma la escena


----------



## buhoner0 (7 Sep 2022)

y ya tenemos otro video fake, cada vez hay mas


----------



## Ratona001 (7 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Puta escoria degenerada, en plena calle. Esto es peor que Sodoma y Gomorra.



En un país donde la mayoría de la gente con +30 vive con los padres...... donde se van a ir a follar?

Al coche.
A la calle.

Si no hubiese tanta mierda del genero seguramente algún Pozero hubiese creado varios Love Hotel de esos donde por yo que sé 15€ alquiles una habitación por 2 horas para folleteo


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (7 Sep 2022)

Es gracioso que todas las tías PUM desaparecen en los comentarios retweets etc.

La única que dice algo es está y dando gracias que tenemos que estar prácticamente imposible de ver.


----------



## Elsexy (7 Sep 2022)

Pues a mi me van este tipo de tías, que te pidan que le hagas cosas, que no se tiren en la cama como un saco de patatas.
Obviamente en la fragoneta de los gitanos no es un buen sitio para comerle la castaña


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Sep 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Pues a mi me van este tipo de tías, que te pidan que le hagas cosas, que no se tiren en la cama como un saco de patatas.
> Obviamente en la fragoneta de los gitanos no es un buen sitio para comerle la castaña



Mejor las que te hacen a ti y obedecen sin rechistar ¿no?


----------



## Autómata (7 Sep 2022)

staged


----------



## Busher (7 Sep 2022)

Grecorio dijo:


> Parece increíble la de veces que el adjetivo CLARA y el adverbio CLARAMENTE aparecen en este hilo.
> Debe ser una premonición.



Esta la cosa clarisima... como una noche de luna llena (mas que llena "rellenita") con toros encerrados enamorados de ella.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No toco a un negro ni con un palo. Ni yo, ni la mayoría de mujeres que conozco. Ni siquiera en EEUU donde resido ahora y donde hay muchos más negros que en España y desde hace mucho más tiempo apenas se ven parejas interraciales de negro con blanca. Dejad de proyectar vuestras parafilias negroides.



EE.UU. es un mundo aparte con un pasado concreto, y aun así... Recuerdo hace años que entre jóvenes menores de 20 las relaciones interraciales eran el 20%, incluyendo todas las razas.

En fin... deja tú de hablar por todas, porque hay de todo. Las hay como tú diciendo insensateces, y las hay que sólo follan con negros. Y luego están los términos medios.


----------



## Elsexy (7 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mejor las que te hacen a ti y obedecen sin rechistar ¿no?



Mejor si, pero que no se limiten al misionero ni que te consideren un pervertido por sugerirle algunas cosas


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Sep 2022)

Viruela del mono in-corpored.
Los dos ya pueden transferirla como tú silueta se proyecta en espejo, fácil,fácil.
Enfermos marranos,matarlos y al campo si enterrar.
Que los devoren los carroñeros.


----------



## trampantojo (8 Sep 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> llega a ser un tío el grabado empujándole así la cabeza a la tía, y se le pone en busca y captura y a la trena varios años.
> 
> La igualdaC!!



Ese hace lo que cualquier jamelga le diga...y ella pasadísima para que le coma el chirri un progre coletero.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (8 Sep 2022)

Si fuera al revés...biolasSsaao y tal. Las tías sois de coña. Sé que hay alguna en el hilo. Mandadme mensaje, es que quiero insultaros y cagarme en vuestro sucio coño de putas hasta la saciedad. Creo que eso incluso hasta os hace mojar las bragas. Sois de coña mala.


----------



## silenus (8 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Al final serán tres amigos.
> 
> Uno se pone peluca y hace de tia
> El otro hace como le chupa el" coño"
> El tercero filma la escena


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Sep 2022)

los delitos sexuales estan pensados del hombre contra la mujer, es otro caso de traje nuevo del emperador, en realidad es nada, no hay mas daño que el que la mujer quiera crearse mentalmente, pero se educa a la borregada para que lo vea como algo horrible merecedor el mayor castigo, pero cuando es un hombre el que lo sufre es cuando se ve que no es nada, nunca se condenaria a una mujer por agredir sexualmente a un hombre, el juez o jueza siempre pensara que se lo ha pasado bien y no le ha producido ningun daño aunque no haya sido consentido, la mujer goza de inmunidad en este tipo de delitos, la unica forma de conseguir la igualdad es extender al hombre esta inmunidad, es decir, la despenalizacion de los delitos sexuales, si te violan te jodes igual que un hombre...


----------



## Bud_Spencer (8 Sep 2022)

Se ve claramente que lo está obligando, pobrecito.


----------



## Critikalspanish (8 Sep 2022)

Esa noche el yonkarras cenó cresta de gallo viejo.


----------



## medion_no (8 Sep 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es una mujer?
> A ver si va a ser un ladyboy o una shemale de esas. En cuyo caso pedazo de suertudo el cabronazo



Me cago en la puta joder si es que el foro no defrauda.


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Sep 2022)

No le gustará mucho la tía, porque si le gustara lo hace el solito.


----------



## Alatristeando (8 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Puta escoria degenerada, en plena calle. Esto es peor que Sodoma y Gomorra.



Ya va haciendo falta otra inundación para limpiar la sociedad


----------



## Omegatron (8 Sep 2022)

Este video debe publicarse en todo foro feminazi con el título. Hombre fuerza a mujer a comerle la polla


----------



## El Lonchafinista (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sansonuro (8 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Ciencia pura


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Sep 2022)

kickflip dijo:


> Solo alguien que ha comido coños sabe que pueden llegar a oler/saber tan mal como para no querer durante un tiempo, que me llamen maricón, pero no quiero vomitar la cena porque sabe eso a meao



Mas cuando no se han limpiado bien y hay tres o cuatro pelos pegados (Y duros).


----------

